# 2020 Ski Trip



## csapelak5 (Sep 26, 2019)

Going to knock off one of my bucket list resorts this year. Where would you choose—Banff or Telluride?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on the weather and what's on the ground.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Only been to Banff out of the two. Bear in mind that Banff is not on-snow. You have to take a bus to Sunshine Village (20 mins) or Lake Louise (40 mins). Both mountains I recall being fun but fairly mellow riding for the most part. It's definitely a fun town though. Lots of young Aussies/Kiwis doing a season and far cheaper than whistler.

Telluride I haven't been to, but hoping to this year. I understand the town is fairly well heeled, but has some outstanding expert terrain.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

csapelak5 said:


> Going to knock off one of my bucket list resorts this year. Where would you choose—Banff or Telluride?


Went to Banff last year, just make sure you don't go there on one of those weird days where the temp plummets to -32c to -36c (like we did last year). We enjoyed Lake Louise (IMO - groomers paradise with really long runs) more than Sunshine but both were awesome. We stayed at the town of Banff and the drive to both was non-eventful. Both resorts were pretty much right off the main highway. If the weather is good, and up for a drive - Revelstoke is within reach as well.

The drive from Calgary -> Banff was pretty easy as well (we rented a 4x4 Truck).


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

I'd go Banff, but you do you.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Zee burglar of banffff-fffff


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Telluride is a pretty great ski area. Highly underrated, and unless you pick one of the holiday weekends, it doesn't see very many people. For a destination resort, it does not see the crowds that places you would expect. Most of the day on the weekend it is ride right up to the lift and go. There are exceptions sure, but it is pretty nice. I am sure it is due to Telluride being a pita to get too. The only question is snow. Last year, the San Juans got record snow and it was amazing. The season before, it was a record bad season and it was not so amazing. Everything is pretty expensive too. Lodging, lift tickets, etc. Closest reasonable airport to fly into is Montrose regional. Then you'd have to book a shuttle or rental car. It is about a 90 minute drive from there. Stop at the City Market or Safeway in Montrose and stock up on food for the week. The Liquor Store(that is the name) next to Walmart is the best spot to pick up booze. 

Overall though, bang for your buck. Canada, hands down.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Telluride is a pretty great ski area. Highly underrated, and unless you pick one of the holiday weekends, it doesn't see very many people. For a destination resort, it does not see the crowds that places you would expect. Most of the day on the weekend it is ride right up to the lift and go. There are exceptions sure, but it is pretty nice. I am sure it is due to Telluride being a pita to get too. The only question is snow. Last year, the San Juans got record snow and it was amazing. The season before, it was a record bad season and it was not so amazing. Everything is pretty expensive too. Lodging, lift tickets, etc. Closest reasonable airport to fly into is Montrose regional. Then you'd have to book a shuttle or rental car. It is about a 90 minute drive from there. Stop at the City Market or Safeway in Montrose and stock up on food for the week. The Liquor Store(that is the name) next to Walmart is the best spot to pick up booze. 

Overall though, bang for your buck. Canada, hands down.


----------

